# Baiting



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it legal to bait the carp in IL? I haven't found any thing that says its illegal but i haven't found any thing that says it is. If it is though what bait would you recommend.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.il.us/index.htm
Get the correct answer straight from your fisheries division.

We used to wade out and plant an 8" stepladder in the water, get up there with our bows, and bait them up with bread crumbs.


----------

